# 2 years form progression pt.2



## Azulx (Apr 13, 2018)

Another 2 years form progression this time on my red belt form. 






Hope you enjoy =)


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 13, 2018)

First thing I noticed was your Gi pants are shorter in the 2nd video...growth spurt? 

I kid, I kid....but seriously....

The one thing I saw I would point out to Jake if it was him is.....the chambering of the sidekick.  In his style, the knee should be chambered higher at the top of the belt to increase power in the kick.  (But again that is theway he was taught)

But we enjoyed it......keep posting the video....we enjoy watching them.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 14, 2018)

Ah nice bro! Really cool progression, I don't know much about TKD forms, but yeah definitely more confidence in the recent one, more flow between stances and movements, better technique overall, enjoyed watching those


----------



## Azulx (Apr 14, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> First thing I noticed was your Gi pants are shorter in the 2nd video...growth spurt?
> 
> I kid, I kid....but seriously....
> 
> ...



Haha , thanks for the feedback. Yeah, I'm still trying to improve my sidekick.


----------



## Azulx (Apr 14, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah nice bro! Really cool progression, I don't know much about TKD forms, but yeah definitely more confidence in the recent one, more flow between stances and movements, better technique overall, enjoyed watching those


Thank you for watching *!*


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 14, 2018)

Azulx said:


> Haha , thanks for the feedback. Yeah, I'm still trying to improve my sidekick.



One thing we do with Jake is we put 5 lb ankle weights on him and have him move and chamber his kick fast and explosive (don’t kick, just chamber).

Improves the explosiveness in chambering and  makes his side kick faster and also helps him to chamber all the way up.


----------



## Buka (Apr 14, 2018)

Like night and day, Azulx. Nice work, keep it up, bro.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

Azulx said:


> Another 2 years form progression this time on my red belt form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big difference.  How did it feel for you to watch your before and after performance?


----------



## Azulx (Apr 14, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Big difference. How did it feel for you to watch your before and after performance?



Definitely see a significant improvement .


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Azulx said:


> Another 2 years form progression this time on my red belt form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definite difference.  Smoother, more power.  I was curious that in the 2018 series, about 1:20, it seems you are kicking with the top of the foot rather than the ball of the foot as in the 2016.  Was there a change in the way it was taught, or have you changed since you like it better?  Shortly after that, with your back turned, you use both hands, appearing to do a low block.  It that a cross block?  What is the next movement?  It looks as if you might be grabbing an opponents leg/ankle and doing something.

Anyway, thanks for showing that.  It does show what improvement continued practice can give.


----------



## Azulx (Apr 19, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Definite difference. Smoother, more power. I was curious that in the 2018 series, about 1:20, it seems you are kicking with the top of the foot rather than the ball of the foot as in the 2016. Was there a change in the way it was taught, or have you changed since you like it better? Shortly after that, with your back turned, you use both hands, appearing to do a low block. It that a cross block? What is the next movement? It looks as if you might be grabbing an opponents leg/ankle and doing something.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for showing that. It does show what improvement continued practice can give.



When I use the ball they look like front snap kicks. The low block is a low X-Block , and the move after that is an elbow thrust.


----------



## pdg (Apr 20, 2018)

Azulx said:


> When I use the ball they look like front snap kicks.



(Reading the following message again it could come across a bit harsh, but that's not the intent and I can't think how to reword it...)

They still look like snap kicks to me, just wonky ones (if you're talking about moves 18 and 19).

I'd say that's because your body position during the kick doesn't support the mechanics of a turning kick, in both performances...

I've just tried mimicking your body position and getting anywhere near a turning kick foot position pulls my hip.

Your supporting foot (on the floor) doesn't turn consistently, your shoulders remain too much full facing and your back is scrunched up, which hampers getting your hips in the right position, which means you can't get your thigh rotated into the kick.

Part of that stems from the dynamic part of the chamber position too, your lower leg almost appears to be dangling while awaiting instructions and it's too low for (what is supposed to be) a high section kick.


Have you tried board breaking with a turning kick?


----------

